# Looking to make friends in Tauranga



## spiderpig

Hi there again, 

Has been over a month since I last wrote,
We are still looking for any youngsters in the area to hang out/socialise/movie/coffee/walking/camping, anything to get us out the house. 

We have been here for over a month and are currently located in Papamoa and are 27 and 28.

Any peeps out there similar ages and fancy doing something, let us know.

thanks
spiderpigs


----------



## owenonsite

Hey, I'm keen on meeting some people to hang out with, play some pool or go walking/jogging


----------



## spiderpig

Hey Owenonsite,
are you in Tauranga area? would be cool to meet up if you want. How long have you been in the area for?


----------



## owenonsite

I'm in Gate Pa, been in Tauranga for about 18 months now, before then I was in Rotorua.


----------



## spiderpig

cool, will have to organise a meet up, are you on FB, for some reason i cant send you a private message yet on here, im guessing its because you need to post 5 posts or something first :confused2:


----------



## topcat83

Have just suggested a 'Christchurch Social Group' sticky - maybe we should do the same for all the bigger cities that Expats tend to find themselves in (Auckland/Tauranga/Wellington/Christchurch).

Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## spiderpig

Sounds a good idea topcat


----------



## topcat83

Look in the coffee lounge


----------



## owenonsite

spiderpig said:


> cool, will have to organise a meet up, are you on FB, for some reason i cant send you a private message yet on here, im guessing its because you need to post 5 posts or something first :confused2:


Hi, I sure am... owen.onsite @ gmail . com


----------



## spiderpig

cant find you, will private message your gmail instead


----------



## iamkim330

spiderpig said:


> Hi there again,
> 
> Has been over a month since I last wrote,
> We are still looking for any youngsters in the area to hang out/socialise/movie/coffee/walking/camping, anything to get us out the house.
> 
> We have been here for over a month and are currently located in Papamoa and are 27 and 28.
> 
> Any peeps out there similar ages and fancy doing something, let us know.
> 
> thanks
> spiderpigs


Hey, do you all still live in Tauranga? I've just applied for a job there and waiting to hear back from them. Do you mind telling me what Tauranga is like? (It's probably a bit breif aye? Oops)


----------



## spiderpig

Hi there,
yes we are still here, when we first arrived in new zealand we did about 6 months touring around each area to see what it was like, and fell in love with Tauranga, so decided to settle here.

It has around 100,000 people so it feels like a large town except its not as big as a city. It has about 3 different cinemas, 2 large pak and save's, and a hand full of countdown and new worlds. The largest shopping mall is bayfair, and then you have the centre of tauranga town which has a fair few shops, probably would take a few hours to walk around. The mount has lots of small boutique shops and then in papapmoa there is a smaller shopping centre called palm beach plaza and fashion island. The mount is a great place to go for a hike, either around or up it, the scenery of the beach is beautiful, there are also lots of shops, bars and restaurants there to choose from. On a good night out i would recommend tauranga town though, as it feels more like the bar scene in the uk, they also have a few clubs there, where as going out in the mount is more laid back. 

If you like the beach then as its soo long you would get a spot to yourself, but if you prefer to be around people then head to the mount as the beach there is more busy but also very beautiful. There are lots of walks and hikes around if you enjoy that sort of thing. You also get your other large stores such as briscoes, bed bath and beyond, jb hifi, farmers, noel lemming, harvey norman, hunting and fishing, rebel sorts etc, unlike some of the smaller town in nz. 

The summers here are lovely, mainly 25-28 degrees, winters are more wet and damp, and the houses do get cold as they don't seem to have an decent heating in the houses at all here. So you need to invest in some extra layers. Winters can also be cold at nights but then crisp blue skies in the day.

We have found other areas of new zealand more friendly though, the whole area of tauranga/mount seems to be very clicky so its hard to make friends. I recently found meet up.com and found a local group of people in tauranga, since then have made a lovely bunch of friends, so the internet has really helped in that department  let me know when you get up here and we can meet up. Or if you have any more questions let me know and i will try and answer them. What job have you applied for?


----------



## iamkim330

Thanks for your long message! Where did you guys travel to when you did the 6 months touring? Did you manage to travel to Dunedin? If you did, how would you compare Tauranga and Dunedin? I'm currently in Dunedin but I have been here for about 6 years now so I am ready for a change of scenery to make my life more exciting hehe.

The different shops sound rather cool, how long would it take from town to town? I doubt that I will be driving because I'm scared of cars! (I do have a full license though but I'm still too scared to drive!!) So I will be likely to rely on walking and busing 

I saw some research that there are more British people than other international people in Tauranga, would you reckon it's true? I'd actually LOVE to go back to the UK one day but I think I will stay in NZ for another few years more at least. I'm actually originally from Hong Kong but I lived in Scotland through high school before I came over to New Zealand. Where abouts in Britain are you from originally?

Speaking of bars and clubs, do you know of anywhere that has Latin American music? I'm really into salsa dancing and all sorts of Spanish things at the moment, and zumba too! (In case you know anywhere that does that!)

The weather sounds lovely there. The winter seems quite similar to Dunedin's winter though, and the cold houses too. Would it be difficult to look for a warm flat or house do you think? Most houses here in Dunedin are REALLY cold in winter too even with heating system, but I'm staying in a studio at the moment that is quite warm (but expensive! so it's probably worth it in the mean time).

Wow, I'm really looking forward to meeting you all when I do move up there!

I've applied for a teaching job at a Montessori School in Bethlehem. I do hope to hear from them soon.

What is your occupation? And, would you mind if we add each other on facebook?

Thanks! 



spiderpig said:


> Hi there,
> yes we are still here, when we first arrived in new zealand we did about 6 months touring around each area to see what it was like, and fell in love with Tauranga, so decided to settle here.
> 
> It has around 100,000 people so it feels like a large town except its not as big as a city. It has about 3 different cinemas, 2 large pak and save's, and a hand full of countdown and new worlds. The largest shopping mall is bayfair, and then you have the centre of tauranga town which has a fair few shops, probably would take a few hours to walk around. The mount has lots of small boutique shops and then in papapmoa there is a smaller shopping centre called palm beach plaza and fashion island. The mount is a great place to go for a hike, either around or up it, the scenery of the beach is beautiful, there are also lots of shops, bars and restaurants there to choose from. On a good night out i would recommend tauranga town though, as it feels more like the bar scene in the uk, they also have a few clubs there, where as going out in the mount is more laid back.
> 
> If you like the beach then as its soo long you would get a spot to yourself, but if you prefer to be around people then head to the mount as the beach there is more busy but also very beautiful. There are lots of walks and hikes around if you enjoy that sort of thing. You also get your other large stores such as briscoes, bed bath and beyond, jb hifi, farmers, noel lemming, harvey norman, hunting and fishing, rebel sorts etc, unlike some of the smaller town in nz.
> 
> The summers here are lovely, mainly 25-28 degrees, winters are more wet and damp, and the houses do get cold as they don't seem to have an decent heating in the houses at all here. So you need to invest in some extra layers. Winters can also be cold at nights but then crisp blue skies in the day.
> 
> We have found other areas of new zealand more friendly though, the whole area of tauranga/mount seems to be very clicky so its hard to make friends. I recently found meet up.com and found a local group of people in tauranga, since then have made a lovely bunch of friends, so the internet has really helped in that department  let me know when you get up here and we can meet up. Or if you have any more questions let me know and i will try and answer them. What job have you applied for?


----------



## Kellie85

Hi hi , new to tauranga by 4 months after being o/seas for 6 years . picked tauranga as it looked sunny !! Was great to get a job first up but the social aspect of my life is currently non existent ! Anyone no of any coffee clubs etc would b much appreciated , 27 f kid free !originaly from sth island


----------



## spiderpig

Hi Kellie, have just send you a private message on here, let me know if for some reason you can't find it.


----------



## Kellie85

Gah no i can see en in my inbox ! I think i have to write 5 msgs in total so im 2 to go !


----------



## Kellie85

Not on iphone app cant see it ..


----------



## Kellie85

Oh yip found it spiderpig !


----------



## StevevdW

HI guys, I have also just moved to Tauranga with my girlfriend and I have also found it to be a bit clicky when it comes to meeting new people. I am 25 and Helen is 23, no kids. Into all things outdoors especially cycling. Would love to meet up with people for coffee or something. originally from the south island


----------



## spiderpig

Hey StevevdW,

Welcome to Tauranga, where abouts are you guys living, what are you doing here?
If you go to meetup.com there is a tauranga get out there and do it meet up group. Think there are about 78 members of all ages and they regularly organise activities. There may be a small join up fee but its for lifetime membership. 

When i first arrived I knew no one, but the meetup site lead me onto meeting a few people, who then introduced me to others more my age group (who arent on the meetup site). We regularly got out bowling, mini gold, cinema and on hikes so will let you know on here when we next plan to do something.

I cant private message you yet because i think you need to do at least 5 posts first. 

P.s whats your full name and i will look for you on FB.


----------



## StevevdW

hey spiderpig, sorry was probably a bit vague in my original message. We moved here because my girlfriends parents have retired here and we thought it would be nice for her to live close to her parents for a change seeing as we have moved around new zealand alot in the past few years.

Currently living in Matua, down by ferguson park. I am a printer working at kale print and my girlfriend is a radiographer at the hospital.

Will definitely check out that meetup . com, sounds perfect to get out and do things as the social life has been virtually non- existent since we got here.

Thanks for replying and my full name is Steve van der Weert


----------



## Caz00

Are you guys still in Pap, Im moved to Tauranga CBD from London a few months ago for a job. And Im really struggling to make friends. Im 26 and here on my own, so if anyone wants to meet up for a coffee and chat, just mail me. Thanks : )


----------



## Caz00

spiderpig said:


> Hi there again,
> 
> Has been over a month since I last wrote,
> We are still looking for any youngsters in the area to hang out/socialise/movie/coffee/walking/camping, anything to get us out the house.
> 
> We have been here for over a month and are currently located in Papamoa and are 27 and 28.
> 
> Any peeps out there similar ages and fancy doing something, let us know.
> 
> thanks
> spiderpigs


Hi Spiderpigs , Are you still in Tauranga? Im 26 f and kid free, fancy meeting up for a coffee and a chit chat 

thanks


----------



## spiderpig

Caz00 said:


> Hi Spiderpigs , Are you still in Tauranga? Im 26 f and kid free, fancy meeting up for a coffee and a chit chat
> 
> thanks


Caz so sorry I have just seen your message on here, for some reason I didn't get any notifications.

I will private message you with my email  Would be lovely to catch up with you.


----------



## Upseydaisy

*Help required*

I have just moved to newzealand and settled I n welcome bay in tauranga. I am finding it really hard to settle as in England I was a outgoing person and like to have friends around which I feel are important in my life. Myself husband and 8 year old son want to do family activities together do and go places but need to meet up with expats that have done the transition from England to Nz can any one advise me on were to go or what to do please


----------



## spiderpig

Hi Upseydaisy,

Welcome to New Zealand 

if you go to meetup.com and type in tauranga, there are a few groups here, there is one called get out there and do it meet up for any age group. There is a small join up fee, I found quite a good friends on there. There is also another group called 30's or something and it's for people slightly younger, this one is free and is great for meeting up others. There are people with kids on their too  What age group are you in? and how long have you been here for. 

Hear from you soon


----------



## Upseydaisy

*Hi spiderpig*

Thank you for your reply. Myself and husband are older parents both aged 42 and our son is aged 7. Me and my son have been in Nz for about 3 months and my husband 8 months but just moved over to tauranga from morrinsville a month ago. I have already signed in with meet up so will continue to look on there for family activities I just thought it would be more ways for expats to meet up and do things together etc.


----------

